# 1/24thscale slot car racing in Jax FL.



## DEI.2

Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies, 1/24 th scale slot car racing is coming back to Jax, Sept 2nd will be the grand opening. I checked the track out and it is 8 lanes and 150'. The track location is 1906-3 Parental Home Road. 904-722-3995. I will be racing there, and hope to see other racers in the area support the new track. Grand opening may be moved to Sept 9th, but the track should be up and running this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Do they have HO tracks?


----------



## DEI.2

Lype Motorsport said:


> Do they have HO tracks?


There is only the big track at this time.


----------



## BullFrog

Where is that on parental home road if I get off at beach blvd by the shell gas station?Is that in a blue building?I've driven by twice in the last few weeks to look for a sign but I could not find one.


----------



## Ragnar

BullFrog said:


> Where is that on parental home road if I get off at beach blvd by the shell gas station?Is that in a blue building?I've driven by twice in the last few weeks to look for a sign but I could not find one.


Here's a map to the track:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&searchtab=home&formtype=address&popflag=0&latitude=&longitude=&name=&phone=&level=&cat=&address=1906-3+Parental+Home+Road&city=Jacksonville&state=FL&zipcode=

We'll be there checking it out!
Tom


----------



## Ragnar

DEI.2: Who's going to be running the track? What type of track is it (i.e. Engleman, Kingleman, etc.)? Do you know what classes are being run?
Tom


----------



## DEI.2

It's a 150 ft Hill climb. If your not familiar with that it has switch backs and one straightaway is over the other. It's a big track made to take up less room. I am bad with names and can't remember the owners name at the moment. He was talking about starting off with Nascar Flexcars and is open to about anything if there's enough to make a class. He will have cars and parts for sale, and best of all air conditioning. If you are headed south on Parental Home from Beach, There is a beige (I think it was) bld on your right just before you get to a Lil Champ, just after Hogan. At the end of the bld. there is a glass door that faces east, that's the entrance. Grand opening is Sept 2 at 12:00 o'clock. There was no sign yet when I was there. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

DEI.2 said:


> It's a 150 ft Hill climb. If your not familiar with that it has switch backs and one straightaway is over the other. It's a big track made to take up less room. I am bad with names and can't remember the owners name at the moment. He was talking about starting off with Nascar Flexcars and is open to about anything if there's enough to make a class. He will have cars and parts for sale, and best of all air conditioning. If you are headed south on Parental Home from Beach, There is a beige (I think it was) bld on your right just before you get to a Lil Champ, before you get to Hogan. At the end of the bld. there is a glass door that faces east, that's the entrance. Grand opening is Sept 2 at 12:00 o'clock. There was no sign yet when I was there. Hope to see ya there.


Drove by there yesterday and saw the building, they have a banner that says "Slot Car Raceway - Coming Soon" on the end of the building. It's got a blue-bordered roof, looks like a steel or aluminum building I think, in an L-shape.

I looked in the window to see if I could spot the track, but the space I saw was small, so I took it that there was a front part of the raceway that would sell parts and the track might be in the back? Or is the track around the side of the building?

Been digging to find our old 1/24 stuff, so far I've had plenty of luck on my dad's stuff but my old winning car (okay, winning in the junior and intermediate classes... but only a month from the senior classes at that rate!) has gotten lost somewhere. I guess I might have to start from scratch.  

Is this hillclimb like the one shown on the Tunkels' website? I checked their site to see what a hillclimb was, and their example looks to me like a reversed Kingleman with the drivers' station on the short straight side, which will make things both familiar and unfamiliar for me. I only got to run about 4-5 months on the J&G Speedway back in '92, but I still remember it fondly (some of the few memories I still hold of when I was 10, 11 years old).

I look forward to lots of races!


----------



## DEI.2

If you seen the hill climb on Tunkels website, That the one. The owner showed me a new flex car and it looked real close to the one I have which is 20 years old. I have group 15,20,and 27's and international 15 also. They all need work from sitting way to long. The bodies are even rotting away. I was on a website and it still looks like you can get a new flex for about $50.00 bucks. Alot cheaper than the RC cars I run, plus you can carry everything in a tackle box. The place is not very big so mabe the rent is cheap enough to keep this place going, and it will stay around.


----------



## Hank80

I went looking at my stuff from 20 years ago. Well its going to be time to buy some new stuff to run the NASCAR 4.5" and the GTP classes they run.


----------



## smokinHOs

Lype- if you are in Daytona check out the Race Place in Holly Hill. Would be nice to have some HO tracks pop up. Seems a shame to have all of these HOs and no place to run... except of course at home. Sorry guys- I can't get into the 1/24th but it sounds like fun. Let me know if you decided to throw a 1/32nd class on the track for giggles... -Marc


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Dei.2
You Have A Pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Track Is Ready!*

The trick to finding Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies is that the entrance door is on the Parental Home Road side of the building.

Hopefully the nice big "SLOT CARS" sign will be *on* the building instead of in the building very soon. 

Buddy Houser is the track owner and has been around 1/24 slots since the early '90's. Buddy was usually a "front-runner" at Jax Model Raceway and J &G and has been running in the Florida Division 2 series the past few years. He's a real helpful guy who wants to provide a fun place to race.

The track is up and running and as soon as some guys get the rust and cobwebs knocked off there should be excellent racing. In fact, JT (one of the regular "hot shoes" at J & G) was there tonight learning his way around the Hillclimb.



Rollin


----------



## DEI.2

Wizard Of Iz said:


> The trick to finding Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies is that the entrance door is on the Parental Home Road side of the building.
> 
> Hopefully the nice big "SLOT CARS" sign will be *on* the building instead of in the building very soon.
> 
> Buddy Houser is the track owner and has been around 1/24 slots since the early '90's. Buddy was usually a "front-runner" at Jax Model Raceway and J &G and has been running in the Florida Division 2 series the past few years. He's a real helpful guy who wants to provide a fun place to race.
> 
> The track is up and running and as soon as some guys get the rust and cobwebs knocked off there should be excellent racing. In fact, JT (one of the regular "hot shoes" at J & G) was there tonight learning his way around the Hillclimb.
> 
> 
> 
> Rollin


I'll be stopping by tonite to try the track out.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Hey guys, I hope to get to know all of you real soon. 
We are fully open now. I'm trying to get the big sign hung and I have smaller signs on the way. I still have a few cosmetic things to do inside but the track is ready to go and the parts counter is full of 1/24th parts. I have some 1/32nd, cars and tracks and in a few months I plan to sell HO cars and tracks.
The track is a very fast 153ft Ogilvie Hillclimb. This track was used for the 2004 AMSRA Nationals, when it was in Tampa. Ogilvie does not have a pic on there web site http://www.bmts.com/~ogilvie/index.htm but it is basicly the same as the one on the Tunkel site. If I knew how to post a pic here I would.
I want to start a racing program ASAP. I have plans to join a FL state series next year and I have a option for a AMSRA Race which would draw guys from FL other states early next year. There is also a track in Daytona that would like to get a mini series going with us when we are ready. 
I think we should start with AM NASCAR on Wednesday 09-20-06 and grow it from there. Basic rules are Flexi type chassis with a NASCAR body, Sealed 16D motor with 1/8th axle and 48p gears. 

Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies
1906-3 Parental Home Rd
Jacksonville, FL 32216
904-722-3995
www.SCSHobbies.com

Hours:
Tues - Friday 6pm to 8:30pm 
Saturday 12pm to 8:30pm
Sunday 1pm to 6pm

** of course when we are racing the hours will be later **

Stop in and see us
Buddy H


----------



## DEI.2

To see a picture of the track go to www.slotcars.org/tunkeltracks/tracks/index.html click on 165' hill climb.


----------



## DEI.2

Was at the track today, it's fast!!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Hey guys, Just FYI I will be closed tonight and Saturday. I'm in a wedding in GA, all my back ups to cover the shop are out of town or not avalible. I will be open Sunday @ 1pm til 6pm. Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## DEI.2

Sept 20th, first Nascar race. Starting time 7:30. Be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

DEI.2 said:


> Sept 20th, first Nascar race. Starting time 7:30. Be there. :thumbsup:


I might come on out. I dont have a car yet, but I could turnmarshall or something. Should be a good race!


----------



## SCSHobbies

We had our 1st race last night, we ran Stock NASCAR with a 5.300 break out.
Half of the guys have not race in many years and the others were totally new to our hobby. I think everyone learned alot and had a good time.
Here is how we finished up.
1. John T (JT)
2. Rollin I
3. John B
4. Steve S
5. Doug
6. Ben G
7. Lee P (Pinky)
8. Steve T

Bob Thanks for coming up and giving use an extra hand in pitting!! :thumbsup: We got to get you running ASAP. 

Next Race is Saturday 9-23 @7:30pm Stock Nascar
Then Wednesday 9-27 @7:30pm Stock Nascar
In a couple of weeks we will try to get the next class GTP going, they are fast and fun to drive. 

If any one needs any help getting the car setup just right, let me know I will be glad to help you out.

Steve S give me a call tonight. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## DEI.2

I had a blast last night. That was alot more fun than I remembered.Thanks Buddy for a great place to race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Finally!!*

Finally ... 1/24 scale racing comes BACK to Jacksonville!!

After twelve long years of having to travel at least one hour to race .... it's great to have a track in town.

Amazing ... JT picked up right where he left off!

Bob, thanks for helping out. You're always welcome to drive anything in my box.

And ... I doubt if they're on this board, but thanks to Cory and Philip from the track in Holly Hill for stopping by and lending a hand.

I'll be in Gainesville Saturday night (Go Gators!!) but I'll be back on Wednesday.


----------



## Ragnar

I would try to make it in to the races, but the shop isn't handicap-friendly. There is no handicap ramp for the door, which means I cannot get into the shop. If Buddy can figure a way to get a ramp up, Erik and I will come check out the racing and look toward getting involved.

Congratulations to JT for his win!

Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom

I'm going to try to get that fixed but it will probably be another month or so. I have a cousin that is in a wheel chair that would like to get into Slots.

Thanks
Buddy


----------



## SCSHobbies

The results from Saturday.

1 JT (two in a row)
2 Cory
3 Doug
4 Steve S
5 Mike S
6 Steve T

Next Race Wednesday. Should be a good turn out, see yall then.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Stock NASCAR race tonight @ 7:30pm

Is JT going to get 3 in a row??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Yes, sir.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday Results:

1. JT
2. Rollin
3. John B
4. Mike S.
5. Doug
6. Steve S.
7. Cory
8. Lee

It started off close but in the end JT won by 1 lap over Rollin. 
See everyone Saturday or next Wednesday.
I want to get a 2nd class going in the next few weeks. GTP!! 
Thanks 
Buddy


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Wednesday night race should be good. A few of the new guys have been in the shop a lot getting track time and they really have their cars running good.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I think that I have a hall pass for tonight! I'll come out and do a little turn marshalling for you guys!! Just dont wreck in my corner okay?? lol. see ya tonight!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

We had a new winner tonight....  
1. Rollin I
2. JT
3. John B
4. Doug S
5. Ben G
6. Mike S
7. Steve S
8. Lee P

See ya Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

I would still like to get into your track, but you need a handicapped ramp. You really need to get it up before the ADA rep sees that you don't have one.


----------



## BullFrog

That's not the way to win friends.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

BullFrog said:


> That's not the way to win friends.


It was a badly worded comment on his part. The local ADA rep is known for being a little over-the-top at times, as Publix and some other stores have found out. I'm not even sure the store would be the one to get in trouble, because the onus is typically on the owner of the shopping center IIRC, and they did a terrible job of setting up shops that aren't exactly easily accesible, and even worse to get out of in the event of an emergency. At that point, all you can do is contact the owner and tell them they need to get off their butts and get to work, or ask if there's a way you can get some of the work done and be compensated for doing what they should have done in the first place.

This same ADA rep got onto a comic/game store for not having the minimum width aisles, and there wasn't any way they could fit their merchandise into such a small store while meeting those minimums. Turns out they got someone to agree to them making it as accessible as possible. I think at some point the rep just finally got ticked off after being blocked a lot of times trying to park because carts were in his way, having accessibility problems that were as best shrugged off and at worst laughed off, and eventually it kind of wore on him. I know I'd have that kind of problem seeing all the stuff a lot of people make handicapped people go through. Down at Hobby Planet's shopping center the guy who runs the convenience store tried to put up a sign declaring that all parking in front of his store, including the lone handicapped parking spot and access ramp, were 10-minute parking, and threatened to have vehicles towed over it. It's a constant problem for people.

Anyway, back to the point, I think it's like the comment someone made about the fire marshal's view of the place, I know the person who said it wasn't saying, "Oh, I'm going to go tell the fire marshal and that'll show them!" It was a sort of, "I hope they don't go nuts on a guy because he's doing what he can." I can't speak for the other guy, but I know my dad isn't going to do anything that would hurt the place, because he genuinely does want to try to get up there some time and try a race or two. He's avoided taking resistors out of our 1/24 controllers and putting in 25-ohm resistors to make easier handles for him to use, because he's still hoping we'll be able to use those controllers. Our 1/24 box is sitting in an easy-to-grab spot, waiting to be refilled. Sound like a guy who's going to do something to get the track in trouble? Heck no.

Check the time stamp, and consider this - he'd been up since early the previous morning, and between his diabetes and medication for a tumor it makes it hard for him to communicate ideas in the best possible way. Give someone a little leeway and ask for an explanation before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom and Erik,

No need for apologies or explanations. I think that Buddy has already talked to the landlord about the situation. I know that Buddy badly wants a ramp because he has a cousin that needs the access and wants to race - and help around the shop. And I have a friend who has to use a power-chair due to MS who would like to race. What I'm saying is .... this is top of mind.

I know you guys understand the challenges of finding enough space for a commercial 1/24th scale track that doesn't eat you out of house and home on rent. We may never have a place as user-friendly as Speedy, Gonzo, and Johnny's J&G Speedway was. Decent parking, easy access, plenty of room. The first challenge was to get set up and running. Now, Buddy can tackle some of the remaining issues.

Rollin


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Yeah, he was just trying to make you aware of the guy before it became a problem. Slot car is obviously a sport that is handicapped-friendly, and a ramp also makes good business sense. :thumbsup: 

I also know it's not easy to get a ramp set up, I remember talking to a store owner one time who said he had to talk to the landlord and go through all sorts of hoops and hurdles to get it done. :freak:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey, If we can get the landlords approval I can form up a couple of ramps and pour a little concrete into them. It will not be a "professional" job but will work.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG]


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG]


Here' a little eye candy from the very first race a couple of weeks ago.
Sorry it took so long but the computer and 
I have been in an arguement! :lol: I think that I won!! :tongue: 
This should be enough to keep you guys going a couple of days till the next race. By the way, WHO HIT ME IN THE HEAD!!! LOL


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 

Oh, by the way. The very first race was on 9-20-2006. Heres a picture of some of the drivers that night!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for the pics Bob!! And the building :thumbsup: 

Thanks BullFrog, I was thinking the same thing.

If anyone out there wants to open a Perfect Hobby Shop Raceway I will make you a sweet deal on my other track in storage. 

See yall


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wow... at 25 I feel like the most mature person in the conversation. Stop beating your chests and understand when a friendly piece of advice is posted, instead of jumping up and saying, "Are you threatenin' ME?!?" I explained, and he's not the only one who's heard the same thing, others are saying it too. People want you to stay in business, not get shut down over silly things. You just got an offer of help, and instead of accepting you agree with an off-the-mark point of view?

Just chill down, I've heard a lot of comments from people who are worried, and I doubt you've got a half-dozen guys trying to report you for infractions or some other nonsense. They just want to see a 1/24 scale track succeed, and not have problems because of silly things.


----------



## BullFrog

The end..................................................................


----------



## Hank80

*Just want to help everybody. ok?*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> Hey, If we can get the landlords approval I can form up a couple of ramps and pour a little concrete into them. It will not be a "professional" job but will work.



Bob
Here are some guide lines you might need. When it comes to the ADA, the City, State and Feds are strict about it. Not to pick, but life safety issues are very important in the world we live in today. I would hate to see anybody get taken to court for what ever the reason is.

Follow this link:
http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.8

This link contains the information on ramps, IE: concerning, runs, heights and landings and so forth.

I for one would like to see Buddy stay around for a long time. I would like to get over ther to race with you guys on a saturday night. When time permits.

:wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Good stuff. I didn't think about it, but a ramp would take a lot more though than I first realized, because you need to make it the right steepness and all that. Sort of the same reason we don't have banking while running trucks - sometimes weight + angle = BAD.


The pics of the track had me exciting too, though I worry what following cars around that could do to my poor perception. Look at the elevation changes on that thing, is there even a level spot on the track? I'd be following my car all night up and down, side to side, and when I'm done you'll see me walking around looking like a human bobble head who's rolling his eyes at everything. Try getting THAT mental image out of your head today!  


Seriously, I'm sure we all want to see the track succeed. All tracks, really. Many of us have our reasons for not being in to check it out, from the accessibility to just plain cash constraints. But over time, assuming things stay in shape, I'm sure we'd all be into checking it out, and those of us who are doing the 1/32 gig could split nights - Fridays with the 1/32, Saturdays with the 1/24. Or something like that. A peaceful state of slot car co-existence.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> Seriously, I'm sure we all want to see the track succeed. All tracks, really. Many of us have our reasons for not being in to check it out, from the accessibility to just plain cash constraints. But over time, assuming things stay in shape, I'm sure we'd all be into checking it out, and those of us who are doing the 1/32 gig could split nights - Fridays with the 1/32, Saturdays with the 1/24. Or something like that. A peaceful state of slot car co-existence.



It's not a 1/24 *OR* 1/32 world. You'll even find posters promoting the Boggy Creek fund raiser hanging in Buddy's shop. Both are fun and both have their ups and downs.

Shoot, we even got Speedy at the control of one of Buddy's cars when he was at the shop a couple of weeks ago. It didn't take him very many laps to start knocking tenths off of his lap times. The ol' finger still has it. :thumbsup: 

Everyone is welcome to come out. If you don't have a car, I'll gladly loan you the best car in my box or help you build one.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> It's not a 1/24 *OR* 1/32 world.


My point exactly! It's 1/24 AND 1/32 world! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

I would also like to see Buddy's track survive, that's why I tried to warn him about the way the ADA rep works. He's very zealous about checking out new businesses and if he finds any violations he goes after them. I've had a couple of friends of mine already cited by the man.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Well......, no post in quite some time now. How about some race results or something. last saturdays or wednesday nights race results???? If anyone can hear me just nod your head.... :lol:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> We had a new winner tonight....
> 1. Rollin I
> 2. JT
> 3. John B
> 4. Doug S
> 5. Ben G
> 6. Mike S
> 7. Steve S
> 8. Lee P
> 
> See ya Saturday. :thumbsup:


Last Wednesday's results were already posted, but nothing for Saturday.

(Do they even have a nodding smiley?)


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday night was a slow night (Several of the guys were at the dang Gator game) but we still had fun.

1. JT
2. Tom M
3. Steve S
4. Mike V


----------



## BOB LEE 00

cool!!!! so The site is still alive!!!! :lol:


----------



## DEI.2

BOB LEE 00 said:


> cool!!!! so The site is still alive!!!! :lol:


You better get a car, before me and Mike and Tom have all the fun. :wave:


----------



## Ragnar

Glad to hear that everyone had fun  , wish I could take part in the races.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Yeah, I was just looking at the last battery/ tire bill. I could have a very sweet car for what I choked up for those items! maybe even two cars, a tool box and spare parts. :lol: Oh, and by the way. Tom who??


----------



## DEI.2

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Yeah, I was just looking at the last battery/ tire bill. I could have a very sweet car for what I choked up for those items! maybe even two cars, a tool box and spare parts. :lol: Oh, and by the way. Tom who??


Tom, Your motor builder teacher guy.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Wednesday Means Race Day*

Bob,

Come out tonight and you're welcome to use any car in my box. I'll grab a spare handle for you.

Rollin


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Bob,
> 
> Come out tonight and you're welcome to use any car in my box. I'll grab a spare handle for you.
> 
> Rollin


 If you dont mind me wrecking,I sure dont mind racing!!! I think that I have a hall pass tonight!!! L O O K OUUUTTTTT!!! CAUTION RED, BLUE, PURPLE, YELLOW, BLACK, WHITE, ORANGE,GREEN....SORRY, SORRY SORRY SORRY!!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday results:
If I Remember right.... I will double check and correct if wrong.
Stock NASCAR
The Racing is getting a lot closer. I will start posting lap totals. 
1. JT
2. Tom M
3. Doug S
4. Ben G
5. Steve S
6. Mike S
7. Bob L
8. Buddy V
9. Rollin

GTP
1. Tom M
2. Doug S
3. Lee P
4. Buddy V
5. Rollin
6. JT

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 

The very first gtp class to run at SCS 10/11/2006.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

A big "THANK YOU!" to Rollin. Thanks for the use of your car last night. I had a blast! I just hope that the car isn't hurt too bad for next week... I was doing a little math and it looks like this,, The winner (JT) turned a total of 168 laps. Thats an average of 21 laps per race, with an average lap time of 5.7142857. I, on the other hand turned 138 laps, with 17.25 laps per race. That averages out to 6.9565217 per lap. MAN, THESE GUYS ARE GOOD!!!!! I am on a leasure Sunday drive compared to these guys!!LOL. OH well, not too bad for a true rookie with no track time and a car I'm not familiar with???
What a blast!! I'll be back next week if your offer still stands Rollin, Thanks again!

What a great place to race!!! :thumbsup:

P.S. Hey Tom and Steve. We need to get Roy and Eugene over to check out the track!!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 

Smile! your on Race Cam! Picture of the first GTP drivers. Pay special attention to the guy in the green shirt (Tom M). He can drive anything he can put his finger on!! :lol: He's also a heck of a wrencher, and a heck of a nice guy too!! I think that we have a lot of great people racing so far. Thats why I come back, to get away from the stress!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> "... I'll be back next week if your offer still stands Rollin,
> 
> What a great place to race!!! :thumbsup:..."


Bob,

I'm glad you had a good time. I'll try to make a little time to get the tires trued to improve the handling a little before next week. The car seemed to survive pretty much intact. It survived much better than either of the cars I raced Wednesday night.

Thanks for coming out to race. It's a great way to relax for a bit. It's pretty hard to think about braking for the next corner and work at the same time.


And guys .... just give Ed "Buddy" Vitt a little while to get his equipment up to date. He was always a top competitor back at Bill Bohn's track on Beach Boulevard.


And we call him "The World's Fastest Tom" for a reason!  It was great to watch those familiar green and white colors diving into the corners again.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Deleted post


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> And we call him "The World's Fastest Tom" for a reason!  It was great to watch those familiar green and white colors diving into the corners again.


That's cool, man, keep talking him up. Buddy's given assurances that the ramp will be going in, and that means I'll be able to race up there and prove why I was booted out of juniors *and* intermediates and up into seniors when I was a wee lad of 10. You need competition for him (other than JT, who I'm sure is giving him a good run), I'll be quit glad to provide it again. Just like old times...



...minus Chris Mayo's engine blowing up in the middle of the night, of course.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG]







[/IMG] 
Fresh out of the paint booth!! ready for some rubbing and racing!!! 

Okay, I realize its not a slot car... just finished my truck and I thought that I would share it with you guys. Just a little eye candy!!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey guys, I was thinking of coming out tonight. What time do the races start tonight??


----------



## Ragnar

Nice truck! Very nice!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Nice job Bob. If you have any interest in painting 1/24th I could get you some work.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday night 10/14

Rookies
This race started very close, I think all lead at one point or another, but in the end JP showed some power and pulled away by a couple laps.
1. JP (going for Rookie of the year)
2. Dominic
3. Jeremy
4. Hunter

Stock Nascar
Ben ran away with it but 2-4 were only a couple laps a part.
1. Ben
2. Chris
3. Mike
4. Henry
5. Buddy V (he spoted them 2 heats)

:thumbsup: 

** Note the shop will have limited hours the next 2 weeks. We will only be open on Tues, Wed & Sat. We will still race both Wed & Sat. I will not be there for the next 2 weeks, I have a one time only trip out of town on business but i have people in place to keep it going smoothly. :wave: 
Buddy H


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> Nice job Bob. If you have any interest in painting 1/24th I could get you some work.


I wouldnt mind doing one or two...


----------



## BOB LEE 00

everybody racing tonight??? I'm gonna try to make it up there....


----------



## DEI.2

BOB LEE 00 said:


> everybody racing tonight??? I'm gonna try to make it up there....


We'll be there


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Well the wife got home late.  Had to stay home and play Mr. Mom. I ended up taking care of bussiness around the house. How did the races go??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results from 10/18/06*

Another fun night of racing at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies on Wednesday. 

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. JT 166
2. Doug 159
3. Mike 157
4. Steve S 152
5. Chris 150
6. Rollin 142
7. Lee 137

Good close racing through the field with most positions being settled in the 7th and 8th heats.


*Amateur GTP*
1. Rollin 185
2. Steve S 171
3. Doug 170
4. Buddy V 148
5. JT 73

I really wanted to shoot for 200 laps, but suddenly developed a "launching" problem and then a loose motor in the 8th heat. Still had time to bring it in to wax it.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hey, I'm trying to get together the info for this track for a website I'm doing for Northeast Florida Slot Car Racers. Is it "Slot Car Raceway" (as the site says), or "Slot Car Speedway and Hobbies", as Rollin said above (and the SCSHobbies name seems to suggest)?

Also, if anyone can help me with track info, that'd be great. I've grabbed the race results posted so far. I also need track info, regulations, and maybe some racer info.

You can see what I'm going for at:
http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars
(It'll have its own domain name as soon as we can afford it.)

Thanks!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies.

A friend of Buddy's started the website loosely based upon the website that the track had when it was in Tampa. Somewhere along the way the site development got stalled.

The track is a 153' Hillclimb built by Steve Ogilvie. When the track was in Tampa it was the site for the American Slot Racers Association (AMSRA) Nats in 2004. 

Buddy has a set of rules that are still a work in progress. Currently, we're racing Amateur NASCAR and Amateur GTP and following the motor and chassis rules from Florida Division 2 and body rules from AMSRA ..... more or less.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Thanks, all the info I have for SCS so far has been added to the site.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wingless Wonder said:


> You can see what I'm going for at:
> http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars
> (It'll have its own domain name as soon as we can afford it.)
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, nice pictures on that site!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Hey, nice pictures on that site!


Yes, they are, aren't they?  

Only ones I had, people needed something to tell what the track looked like. Your were good pics to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

We Will post all the info for the racing at both tracks. Our goal is to see both tracks thrive. with a lot of competition at each location. So keep the racing going, and have fun.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wingless Wonder said:


> Yes, they are, aren't they?
> 
> Only ones I had, people needed something to tell what the track looked like. Your were good pics to use. :thumbsup:


I"ll try to bring the "real" camera out to the track. Those photos were taken with my phone. If I can get a hall pass, I might be able to take some tonight. You guys be sure to dress up and brush your hair!! lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Time in J'ville!*

Be sure to come out and get your racing fix tonight! 

Buddy is finishing his training in Milwaukee this week but the track is open this week through Thursday. 

The track will be closed for Florida - Georgia (or Georgia - Florida) Weekend this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Enjoy the game and the festivities! :hat: :drunk:  

Everything gets back to "normal" next week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for 10/25/06*

Nice crowd and real close racing at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies

*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Tom - 170
2. JT - 170
3. John B - 162
4 Mike - 161
5. Ben - 159
6. Chris - 157
7. Doug - 157
8. Steve S - 156
9. Bob - 137
10. Pinky - 137

Close racing throughout the field. Doug, Ben, and JT all were the victim of breakouts.


*Amateur GTP (4.6 Breakout)*
1. Tom - 192
2. JT - 186
3. Steve S. - 175
4. Pinky - 160
5. Doug - 145


Big thanks to Bob and Chris for staying around to turn marshall the GTP race and to Buddy's whole family for running the computer and marshalling. We even put his Mom to work. 

Remember ... the track will be open Thursday, 10/26 and then will be closed until next Wednesday for Florida - Georgia Weekend and Halloween.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Hey all, I'm still out of town but will be home this weekend. We will be closed this weekend thru Wednesday then we will be back to normal hours!! Thanks for understanding. 

Rollin thanks for setting up and running the races, helping Susie out and keeping up with the race results.

The races look like they have been close. 1st & 2nd on the same lap then 3rd thru 8th were only separated by a lap or two per position. 
It might be time to take the speed limit off or atleast lower the time to a 5.20. 

In early December I want to have an Enduro Race. I have not worked out all the details but my thoughts are maybe using the same rules as NASCAR but using GT1 bodies with no break out. Maybe 3 1/2hrs... 10mins on 2mins off X 2 comes out close to 3 1/2hrs. Very limited track calls. 1 or 2 man teams. 

I can not wait to get home!! See Yall Wednesday. :wave:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey Rollin, how bad was the car???? I hope that it was repairable.... sorry about the crash. I hope to get to see you guys Wednesday night. I'll try to remember to bring the good camera to get us some real pictures up!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Chassis Shop*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> Hey Rollin, how bad was the car???? I hope that it was repairable.... sorry about the crash. I hope to get to see you guys Wednesday night. I'll try to remember to bring the good camera to get us some real pictures up!!



I don't think most of the damage was your fault. I think most of the damage happened when the car got rear-ended. As they say at Darlington, "jus one of dem racin' deals." 

Tweaked ... but not destroyed. The rear end had a bend that once repaired revealed a twist and bow in the center section. I'm pretty sure I got everything back to "flat" and turned some 5.4's and even a couple of 5.3's (maybe even a high 5.2 when no one was looking) with it last Thursday night.

I think I'm going to put my old Parma Deathstar in it and put it on B-Bay .... also know as Buddy's Used Cars .... and replace it in my stable with a Parma Flexi 5 just to try one.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I think I'm going to put my old Parma Deathstar in it and put it on B-Bay .... also know as Buddy's Used Cars .... and replace it in my stable with a Parma Flexi 5 just to try one.


Hey, before you go through all that trouble, lets talk about it. Hopefully I can get a hall pass tonight and come up again. *how 'bout them gators!!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for 11/1/06*

Results for 11/1/06

*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Chris - 159
2. Steve S. - 156
3. Bob - 154 (new car owner)
4. JT - 154
5. Rollin - 146
6. Doug - 143

*Amateur GTP (no breakout)*
1. JT - 189
2. Steve S. - 178
3. Buddy/Austin - 176
4. Doug - 158

Track is back on it's regular schedule .... and the sign is FINALLY on the building instead of in the building.

Racing again this Saturday at 7:30pm


----------



## coach61

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Results for 11/1/06
> 
> *Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
> 
> 6. Doug - 143
> 
> *Amateur GTP (no breakout)*
> 
> 4. Doug - 158


Having watched and enjoyed your race reports weekly I have become a Doug Fan...Let him know Stinkwerks and Coach are rooting to see him win this friday night...


:wave:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] nascar entries for 11-1-06







[/IMG] gtp entries


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 


* WATCH OUT FOR THE ONE STUDYING THE CAR!! HE'S A FUTURE STATE CHAMPION!!*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 

ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE TRACK.. EEHHH, IT LOOKS LIKE ITS A LITTLE BETTER THAN THE 'OL CAMERA PHONE PICTURE.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 


THE FAMOUS "_UNDER THE BRIDGE_ !!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Doug's Fan Club - Denton, TX Chapter*



coach61 said:


> Having watched and enjoyed your race reports weekly I have become a Doug Fan...Let him know Stinkwerks and Coach are rooting to see him win this friday night...
> 
> 
> :wave:



I'll let him know when I see him.  He's had a faster car than the results have shown the last few weeks.

The track had been cleaned and re-glued this past Monday and it proved to be just a little tricky for some guys. In fact, a couple of guys chose to leave their "best" car in the box as the extra stick-em made it easier to break out.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

Doug's Fan Club, TX Chapter... that is great. Coach & Stinkworks, Doug will be a regular winner soon. I thought he was going to win Wed but stuff happens. If you want to put a face with the name he is the one in the Green shirt Tan pants. His NASCAR is the Blue one on Orange and the GTP is the Blue car on Green. Stay tuned... 
Thanks for posting the picks Bob. :thumbsup: 

Buddy


----------



## SCSHobbies

Attn: Doug fans... Doug has his car working pretty good so he should be in the running tonight. 
I hope to see everyone tonight.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Results for Wednesday, 11/8/06*

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 8th at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies ...

*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. JT - 172
2. Tom - 171
3. Rollin - 169
4. Chris - 161
5. Ben - 159
6. Doug - 157
7. Bob - 151
8. Jeremy - 150
9. Pinky - 144
10. Buddy V - 139
11. Trevor - 124

*Amateur GTP (No Breakout)*
1. Rollin - 192
2. Doug - 183
3. Chris - 174
4. Tom - 170
5. Buddy V - 166
6. JT - 157
7. Austin - 152

Next race is Saturday, November 11th. Some of the guys from The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL are talking about coming up. Should be a great time!


----------



## coach61

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Here are the results for Wednesday, November 8th at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies ...
> 
> *Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
> 
> 6. Doug - 157
> 7. Bob - 151
> 8. Jeremy - 150
> 9. Pinky - 144
> 10. Buddy V - 139
> 11. Trevor - 124
> 
> *Amateur GTP (No Breakout)*
> 1. Rollin - 192
> 2. Doug - 183
> 
> Next race is Saturday, November 11th. Some of the guys from The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL are talking about coming up. Should be a great time!



Doug Rocks! a Podium! :wave: 

Coach


----------



## SCSHobbies

I hope to see everyone Saturday. 
Doug will be trying to improve on his his 2nd place GTP run for his fans. I told Doug about his fan club. He likes it, he is telling other guys... do you have a fan club, I think not...


----------



## coach61

SCSHobbies said:


> I hope to see everyone Saturday.
> Doug will be trying to improve on his his 2nd place GTP run for his fans. I told Doug about his fan club. He likes it, he is telling other guys... do you have a fan club, I think not...



HAhaha.. Dougs fan club Texas Chapter #1

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 11/12/06

Stock NASCAR
1. JT
2. Chris
3. Doug
4. Pinky (Lee)
5. Jeremy
6. Rick
7. Hunter

GTP
1. Doug
2. Chris
3. Jeremy
4. JT

I dont remember the lap totals for NASCAR but 1-3 were only a few laps a part. I think all three lead a one point. 
Doug had a 4 lap lead over his new team mate Chris in GTP.


----------



## cwizzle

*It felt like a second place day*

Hey, this is the third member of the DOUG FAN CLUB. I just want to say how proud I am of Doug for kicking my butt in the gtp class. It was truely a humbling experience. 
Also I have two "Doug" used bodies that I am selling. So if you want your official Doug memorabilia to add to your collection you have to go through me. :thumbsup: 

Doug fan #3,
chris


----------



## coach61

SCSHobbies said:


> Saturday 11/12/06
> 
> Stock NASCAR
> 
> 3. Doug
> 
> 
> GTP
> 1. Doug
> .



Doug RULES!!! Way to go Doug!

Coach :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Correction... 
Doug won GTP by 9 laps... not 4. :thumbsup: 
He also came in Sunday to practice with the GTP... its so good he put it in the box and is not going to run it again till race time. But he is running the wheels off the back up car which is pretty strong too. I guess we will see this Wednesday how good it is. No matter how good the car is he still has to get thru traffic.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results from Wednesday, November 15, 2006*

Here are the results from Wednesday, November 15th. A big thank you to Greg, Danny, Bill, and Kyle for making the trip from HollyHill/Daytona Beach to race with us.

*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. JT - 170
2. Danny - 168
3. Rollin - 165
4. Buddy H - 165
5. Chirs - 162
6. Greg - 160
7. Bill - 160
8. Bob - 157
9. Doug - 156
10. Kyle - 149
11. Jeremy - 147
12. Pinky - 143
13. Austin 125
14. Hunter - 113

*Amateur GTP*
1. Danny - 193
2. Buddy H - 189
3. Kyle - 185
4. Greg - 184
5. Doug - 182
6. JT - 181
7. Chris - 180
8. Bill - 176
9. Rollin - 169
10. Pinky - 162
11. Austin - 146

Thank you to everyone who raced and to John Parks for turn marshalling all 25 heats!

Next race, Saturday, November 18th.


----------



## coach61

Average week for our man Doug! Oh well everyone has a off week, we are still with ya buddy! LOL


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks everyone for coming especially the 4 guys from Daytona. I hope eveyone had a good time.

Coach, in NASCAR Dougs motor was lying down, the smoke was trying hard to get out but it finished the race way down on power. 5th in GTP was a good finish.

GTP was a Fun Fast Race. Just in case no one knows Danny (Zona) is a one of the Best drivers/builders in the country. He has won and finished well in several NATS and his cars and motors have won a lot of State, National races & NATS. Kyle finished 2nd in AM GTP at the NATS this year and Greg was 4th. So any time you can run with any of these guys you know your doing good.

See everyone Saturday.


----------



## GW/TRP

Hey Buddy,

Thank you for taking that Big Chance and stepping up to the plate.  I had forgotten how nice it was to run on another great track that had not been around for a while. I'm positive with Rollin's great marketing skills and your great working skills it won't take long for us to get a series going in the State of Florida that all slot racers will truly be able to enjoy again.

The past is history and now let's set an example as track owner's. I was part of the track owner's series that was very successful before we started letting the inmates run the asylum. All things change and the only way you can have a good series is to have responsible individuals to run it. Now that we have a great example of "How Not To Run A Series" supplied by the last individual who got the job only because NOBODY else wanted it. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## SCSHobbies

Greg if you will start it I will be member #1 and give it my full support. I have also talked to some of the other guys and they can not wait to make a trip to Daytona. Talk to you soon.
Buddy


----------



## GW/TRP

Hey Buddy,

I am looking forward to starting a series. The racing is needed and I think there are a lot of participants just waiting to see what we do. Boardmembers are now Buddy, Rollin and Greg. It won't be hard for us because if someone wants to participate in our series, track owners only, all they have to do is start supporting the series. We may have some distributors who want to support the series with consignment orders and prizes for all the participants. All things must change to make our hobby more enjoyable to participate in and draw new enthusiasts wether they are racers or not. We need support for the whole racing thing to work with a program to enhance participation. We will need tech officials, race directors and other support type people to run the series. These officials will be chosen in a black ball style vote by track owners only. I have several people in mind that I know will be eager to help get the new series started.
Let's get started with a couple of endurance races headed in to the new series for everyone to get used to the two tracks. Just think of a good date.

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm sure my dad and I would love to help you guys with the series... but we're not really able to do any 1/24 racing right now because of accessibility issues. Might want to tack that on as a note for the series, having all tracks do their best to make it accessible to everyone. We've got a lot of guys in the hobby who have mobility issues stemming from their... um... putting it diplomatically... "more advanced youth". And then there are some of us who are getting that way for entirely different reasons (bad knee injuries).

I have a lot of ideas, I'm sure my dad has more. Might have to check out the Race Place to see what 1/24 these days is like.


----------



## Ragnar

And then there are the many US vets who have been wounded and have mobility problems due to that fact. I'm sure that several of them would like to be able to take part in slot racing.


----------



## cwizzle

Hey, This is Chris and i want to say I had a great time racing with you guys from Daytona. I am going to get together with my teammate and make a trip to your track. Buddy had a list of the standings from the NATs on his wall. It was awesome to drive with truely world class drivers. I can't wait to race with you guys again and I will support the new series in anyway I can. 
thanks Chris


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

cwizzle said:


> ".... I am going to get together with my teammate and make a trip to your track. ...." Chris


Chris,

Fo rizzle? 

Once the football season is over, I'll make the trip with y'all on a Tuesday night. It's amazing how quick DZ and the rest of the Daytona Beach/Holly Hill guys can get through the infield on their track. I think it has to do with lots and lots of laps.


----------



## GW/TRP

Hey Buddy,

Sounds like a few people are interested. If we can get enough participants we'll have a Pro-am for each track. Mixing each tracks best with the other tracks teams to enhance racing. Result will be driving instruction and car set up for best racing. Both tracks have characteristics that need discussion in order to get up to speed faster. Looking forward to seeing some new slot car racing enthusiasts.

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 11/18

JR NASCAR
1. Austin
2. Hunter
3. Cole
4. Nick

NASCAR
1. JT
2. Chris
3. Doug
4. Jeremy
5. John P
6. Steve H
7. Don

GTP
1. Chris
2. Jeremy
3. Doug
4. Austin
5. Don

Next Race: Wednesday 11/22 (day before Thanksgiving) We will be closed on Thursday and Friday and open at 4pm on Saturday and race at 7:30. 
We will have an Enduro race in December probably Saturday 12/09. 
I will be getting with Greg and we will have plans soon on a series.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Hey, Turkey*

All right guys ..... tonight is your last chance to get out and have a little fun before you spend Thanksgiving with family and drift off into a turkey induced coma.

See y'all at the track!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 11/22/06*

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 22nd. Thanks to Frank for coming in to race with us while he's visiting from Connecticut. Good run!!

*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Rollin - 170
2. Tom - 167
3. Chris - 166
4. Doug - 165
5. Frank - 161
6. Bob - 158
7. John Parks - 155
8. Jeremy - 147
9. Lee "Pinky" - 143
10. Austin - 138
11. Don - 106
12. Helen - 97

Great to have John Parks and Don back after a 12 year hiatus and Helen as a first-time racer

*Amateur GTP (No Breakout)*
1. Buddy H - 193
2. Doug - 190
3. Tom - 184
4. Chris - 181
5. Frank - 177
6. John Parks - 167
7. Jeremy - 165
8. Lee "Pinky" - 163
9. Austin - 143
10. Don - 117

Doug had the fast lap of the GTP race with a 4.499 on Black.

Remember .... SCS&H will be closed Thursday and Friday for Thanksgiving. The track will open Saturday 11/25 at 4pm and will have a full racing program Saturday night.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 11/25

AM NASCAR 5.3 Breakout
1. Tom M (WFT) 171
2. JT 162
3. Frank 162
4. Chris 161
5. Buddy 161
6. John P 155
7. Bob L 143
8. Pinky 140
9. Rick 136
10. Dave 132
11. Mike 126
12. Steve H 114
13. Nathan 96


GTP No Breakout
1. Buddy 192
2. JT 190
3. Chris 175
4. John P 173
5. Pinky 167
6. Frank 164


We had good close racing in both classes. Frank was in town visiting family for Thanksgiving so he dropped in to race with us, See ya next year Frank. JT had break out issues in NASCAR, mostly on purpose but he prob lost 5-6 laps.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Humility is the sign of a champion driver.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

For perhaps the first time in my life ....... I'm speechless.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sometimes it's better *not* to speak... such as boasting about being "the best".

It might seem odd for a much younger person to point out something so obvious, but hey, sometimes the obvious needs to be said.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

He's not just the "Worlds Fastest Tom"... He's also the "Worlds Nicest Tom"!!! He's a Heck of a nice guy and a hell of a wrencher. You might be sick of hearing about him, but you dont have to hang out here and tell us about it either. We like the Worlds Fastest Tom !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

BOB LEE 00 said:


> He's not just the "Worlds Fastest Tom"... He's also the "Worlds Nicest Tom"!!! He's a Heck of a nice guy and a hell of a wrencher. You might be sick of hearing about him, but you dont have to hang out here and tell us about it either. We like the Worlds Fastest Tom !!! :thumbsup:


Similarly, you don't have to tell me how great SCS's Fastest Tom is either, but you do. Open the place up to the public and invite in all the ex-1/24 racers in Jacksonville, see how long anyone stays on the top.

And you know, last I heard he didn't do much "wrenching", but hey, people say different things among different audiences. My opinion: I also have 15 year old equipment that will blow these new toys away. I just don't expect people to be stupid enough not to understand why.


----------



## cwizzle

I just wanted to say that I had a blast racing last night. Thanks to Frank (******* slayer) for joining us again. I hope to see you next year. The racing was great but frustrating with the breakout, but thats how it goes until we get more racers. Maybe 2 clases of racers would cool i.e. AM and PRO. 
I just wanted to say that i would be more then happy to help anyone with mobility issues enjoy this hobby in any way I can. Weither is be lifting a powerchair up and down the stairs or anything like that. I have a strong back and be more than happy to help out another racer until a ramp can be built. Just my .02

IZ-dizzle we missed you and hope to see you wednesday.GOO GATORS
Chris


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wingless Wonder said:


> Similarly, you don't have to tell me how great SCS's Fastest Tom is either, but you do. Open the place up to the public and invite in all the ex-1/24 racers in Jacksonville, see how long anyone stays on the top.
> 
> And you know, last I heard he didn't do much "wrenching", but hey, people say different things among different audiences. My opinion: I also have 15 year old equipment that will blow these new toys away. I just don't expect people to be stupid enough not to understand why.


Last time I checked, Tom was wrenching on his car (and mine). I saw it with my own eyes, and I didn't get the info second or third hand like you! He is more than willing to help anybody out. Remember, you can't believe everything that you hear. Tom didn't give himself that name to boast himself, other people he raced with did that. Please don't kid yourself by thinking that he only races at SCS. He has been all over this country racing and knows alot about setting up all different types of cars, not just slot cars! He has even been over at the "planet" racing the 1/32 track as well. 
Just remember this:
1. Tom didn"t give himself his name (I don't think he even likes the name).
2. Yes, Tom gets beat all the time (even by another Tom!)
3. He is a humble guy and does not desevre to be bashed by anyone.
4. He does wrench on his own cars (regardless of what you heard!).
5. He has never thought that he was better than everyone.
6."Worlds Fastest Tom" is a name, not a statement.
7. And yes I do have to tell you how great he is, 'cause he is!! you may have him mixed up with someone else ( that's why he got his name, not because he kicks everybody's butt.).
8. Last time I was there, the place was open to everyone. Some people may just need a little more help than others....


----------



## cwizzle

BTW The Doug Fan Club is expecting great things upon his return on wednesday night. 

Doug fan #3,
chris


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*The story behind the nickname ...*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> Last time I checked, Tom was wrenching on his car (and mine). I saw it with my own eyes, and I didn't get the info second or third hand like you! He is more than willing to help anybody out. Remember, you can't believe everything that you hear. Tom didn't give himself that name to boast himself, other people he raced with did that. Please don't kid yourself by thinking that he only races at SCS. He has been all over this country racing and knows alot about setting up all different types of cars, not just slot cars! He has even been over at the "planet" racing the 1/32 track as well.
> Just remember this:
> 1. Tom didn"t give himself his name (I don't think he even likes the name).
> 2. Yes, Tom gets beat all the time (even by another Tom!)
> 3. He is a humble guy and does not desevre to be bashed by anyone.
> 4. He does wrench on his own cars (regardless of what you heard!).
> 5. He has never thought that he was better than everyone.
> 6."Worlds Fastest Tom" is a name, not a statement.
> 7. And yes I do have to tell you how great he is, 'cause he is!! you may have him mixed up with someone else ( that's why he got his name, not because he kicks everybody's butt.).
> 8. Last time I was there, the place was open to everyone. Some people may just need a little more help than others....


Bob, Thank you for putting that so eloquently. You're absolutely right .... Tom did not give himself that name ... I did. And he earned it at that place in time. I can't believe that I'm having to explain this.

Anyhow, here's the "short" story of how it came to be: 

I met Tom Marlow at the old J&G Speedway and watched him win a bunch of races and a series or two in the NASCAR division. And, like my father before me, I have a habit of sticking nicknames on people from time to time. Everyone that raced there knew that if you were going to win, Tom Marlow was one of the guys you were going to have to find a way to beat. 

Wingless, A bunch of years have gone by, but I think I tagged Tom Marlow with that nickname before your family even started racing there. It certainly was not meant to slight your father. My recollection is that he is a good racer who often forfeited his own program to make sure the rest of the family had good equipment .... the same as any Father would do.

However, I did start calling Eddie Stilley, "Fast Eddie" to tell the difference from Eddie Broyles. By the way ... Eddie Broyles is one of the fastest slot racers I ever ran with and am honored to consider him a friend. Eddie Broyles was in no way hurt that we called Eddie Stilley, "Fast Eddie." But when Eddie Broyles got back into slots it took him a couple of weeks to get up to speed so Eddie Stilley was, in fact, the "Fast Eddie." (By the way ... I refer to Eddie Broyles as "The Doctor" for his ability to fix any slot car and make it fast.) Oh, and guys ... Eddie Stilley has bought some new equipment so as soon as he gets out of the paint booth, Fast Eddie will be back.

Like others have said ... all are welcome and if y'all make the trip ... we'll find away to get some access.

Rollin


----------



## coach61

cwizzle said:


> BTW The Doug Fan Club is expecting great things upon his return on wednesday night.
> 
> Doug fan #3,
> chris



Hear Hear!! I even have a the big pointy sponge finger now to match my Doug dual can hat!


Coach!


----------



## cwizzle

Beer can hard hats and foam fingers add that to the christmas wish list. Also I was considering a yahoo group so once I get it up and running I will post the url.


----------



## SCSHobbies

See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## RACERALSORAN

I am new to this board. But after reading this thread and others. 

After reading some posts on here, "by Younger" who is this! So what if someone is better than you. Who cares! And you mention about having 15 year old cars, well go run them or stay home on the porch and watch! And the last time I was ever out in public, most places in the USA are open to the public! That one statement came off sounding almost discriminating to a point. 

But from what I have read, sounds like there are some who like to stir things up, this could be good or bad. But from what I have read it doesn't look good. One mentions of talking about some one all the time. What dont people have better things to do?

I use to race at a place near where I live but they dont race anymore. And if I had the means, I would have a track up and running in a New York minute! I could go on, but what is the point. But one day I will continue this. To all who enjoy slot racing or any kind of racing enjoy your hobby while you can.


----------



## davepull

BOB LEE 00 said:


> He's not just the "Worlds Fastest Tom"... He's also the "Worlds Nicest Tom"!!! He's a Heck of a nice guy and a hell of a wrencher. You might be sick of hearing about him, but you dont have to hang out here and tell us about it either. We like the Worlds Fastest Tom !!! :thumbsup:


 
you should here him snoar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnar

There is no need for any disagreement, as far as I'm concerned. Unless my memory is playing tricks on me, Tom M., myself, Eddie, and several others competed fairly closely at J&G. I dominated a couple of classes like Group 15, but I always had to look out for several other people in the other classes. I remember Tom M. doing very well in the NASCAR class. I believe he probably won more NASCAR races that any of the rest of us. I talked to him when he came into Hobby Planet and ran in the NASCAR class, and there was no problem between the two of us, despite what some people would like to say. We got along just great. Now, I say, let us all get back to racing, and not arguing. If I remember correctly, we were all friends when we raced at J&G, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## cwizzle

*cwizzles word*

ok I just want to start off with a big pat on the back for Danny Z :thumbsup: . for completely OWNING me tonight. I also want congratulate my teammate and buddy Doug for running throught the traffic and snagging third place in the GTP class. It was a fun night with 19 racers in the NASCAR class. 

Also i wanted to say how cool Gregs DUB's (his whips feet) where. He sure knows how to pimp a slot car. next time Greg it better have some spinners, some subs, and couple of plasma T.V.'s. :dude: 

Also I wanna give a shout out to my homie on da skreet BOB-DIESEL fo representin da hood. one luv dawg 

DF#3,
chris


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks all for coming. I forgot the results at the shop, I will post them later.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Oh I almost forgot... Big Thanks to DZ for keeping Greg on his almost best behavior.  . I know Chris & Doug were no help...


----------



## GW/TRP

Hey Everybody,

I HEARD A RUMOR. There is a God and yes Florida is going to have a series again. The details are being worked out right now. The atmosphere was like, great,some new racers, some old racers and where did you get your nails done? You guys are really missing it. Buddy has really done his home-work. He has a great group of racers and the numbers are starting to grow.
Maybe if someone was interested in getting in a series race they would travel to Buddy's on a Saturday to show their support. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## SCSHobbies

See the Race Results on the other post. Thanks :wave:


----------



## davepull

DEI.2 said:


> You better get a car, before me and Mike and Tom have all the fun. :wave:


 
just picked up a couple of cars for me and my son to play with. had alot of fun man that track is so cool.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Slots & Football*

Buddy,

Will you have the Gators - Razorbacks game on the TV tonight?

RI


----------



## cwizzle

Just a friendly hello to everyone. I hope to see you all wednesday and will be looking forward to running on a nice clean fresh track. and maybe having a turn out like last week. 

df#3, chris


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry I have not posted the Results from Saturdays Races, I keep leaving them at the shop. 
The track is clean...  Thanks for helping Bob. Jeremy showed up just as we finished...
See Yall at the shop.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Results are posted*

I just got the results from Buddy and posted them in the Results thread.

See y'all Wednesday night!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Results Thread*

By the way .... the results for Wednesday, 12/6/07 are posted in the Results Thread.

And .... just in case anyone is curious ...

The "known" track record for Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout) on this track was set when it was in Tampa at 175 laps by Adam Heidemann, Mark Ramirez, and Kevin Templeton. That's averaging 5.4857 seconds per lap and 21.875 laps per heat. A "perfect" race would be 181 laps. (That would mean turning every lap at exactly 5.3000 and never coming off.)

The "known" track record for Amateur GTP (4.6 Breakout) on this track was set when it was in Tampa at 201 laps by Joe "Joe Dirt" Ligouri. That's averaging 4.7761 seconds per lap and 25.125 laps per heat. A "perfect" race would be 208.69 laps.


----------



## SCSHobbies

If anyone needs any thing special for Christmas I need to know today and I will have it by Friday. Call me at the shop tonight.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> If anyone needs any thing special for Christmas I need to know today and I will have it by Friday. Call me at the shop tonight.


Hey I need a winning lottery ticket!!! what time can I pick up up?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Hey I need a winning lottery ticket!!! what time can I pick up up?? :thumbsup:



Oooo ... oooo .... me, too. :tongue:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Bob, pick up the ticket late Saturday like 11ish. As soon as they draw it I will go get it for ya!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Boy,,, sure is quite in here!!!!( echo....echo...echo...)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Check, check*

Check, check

one .... two .... check


Is this thing working? :freak:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

check out my new body!! can you believe it, a chevy man driving a dodge!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Welcome*

Welcome to Mopar!

Sometimes a man has to do what a man has to do to be fast.  

Make sure you add some bullet-proofing to the top of the rear wheel wells and rear fenders to keep that body from sucking in on the tires. 

The O/S Charger is just enough shorter than some others that it seems to be a bit more vulnerable to suckage. :freak: 

I ran one in the Spec NASCAR class in the My Series race in Holly Hill (Daytona Beach) and it almost kept me from making the A Main. In my qualifier I went from running second to fifth and being the eighth (out of eight) qualifier. I added a bunch of bullet-proofing to rebuild the rear of the body before the Main (and ended up winning when Henry Burnside's body got sucked in during the last heat.) :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

I dont know if it was the body that helped or not but your car was fast. I hope i get that motor next month.
Bob it looks good, good thing you took the pic before it raced.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Bob how did the car do? After pics...


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> Bob how did the car do? After pics...


All I can say is ... "WOW"! The black and purple lanes were not as fast for me as they usually are (especially in the doughnut). The race was brutal!! Almost everytime I came around a corner, I was collecting somebody that deslotted. I was suprised that the car wasn't hurt. I worked on it after the race and the car started running very low consistant 5's. I'm not going to touch it again until we race again !!
Buddy, did I hear it right??? "Track cleaning on Monday at 6 pm?"







[/IMG]


----------



## spamp

Hello SCS Hobbies. I was in your place last Saturday. So glad to see a slot car place again. I have group 27 & 7 cars right now. I bought a GTP car while I was there. I hope you guys don't mind when I'm in town that I join your races?

Looking foward to getting back in the slot!

Gary Spamp


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> All I can say is ... "WOW"! The black and purple lanes were not as fast for me as they usually are (especially in the doughnut). The race was brutal!! Almost everytime I came around a corner, I was collecting somebody that deslotted. I was suprised that the car wasn't hurt. I worked on it after the race and the car started running very low consistant 5's. I'm not going to touch it again until we race again !!
> Buddy, did I hear it right??? "Track cleaning on Monday at 6 pm?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What kind of paint are you using? 

I haven't seen too many bodies that discolor like that when they're hit. :freak:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Garry join us any time! We are working on getting a Box stock program going too. 

Rollin I'm not sure its the paint, it could be OS lexan...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Hmmm*



SCSHobbies said:


> Garry join us any time! We are working on getting a Box stock program going too.
> 
> Rollin I'm not sure its the paint, it could be OS lexan...



I've painted two of the OS Charger bodies (one purple and one Petty blue) and both have been pretty beat up and didn't get any discoloring like Bob's.

If Bob has a lot of strapping tape inside the body, it might be pulling the paint off of the body in a collision if the paint is not completely compatible with whatever material Hershman is using on the Charger.

But I'm pretty sure it's a paint compatibility problem.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I got the paint from the track. I assumed that it is the lexan paint,and the label said that it is. The color is "Blue streak". I had this color on my last body and it did the same thing. It must be a traight for this color. The paint is discoloring where the damage is, not just where the tape is. I have never seen a paint color do this, my next body will not have so much blue on it!! :thumbsup:
The best way to keep it from happening is, Don't Wreck!! Right??? It just gives me a good excuse to buy a new body after a while.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Hmmm*

If it's Blue Streak from the track it's Pactra's lacquer-based paint and I've never seen it do that on "normal" Lexan. Buddy might have a point when he mentioned that it could be the type of plastic that Outisight is using to pull their bodies.

I've used Blue Streak "back in the day" without any problems.

These days I've become partial to the water-based Faskolor and/or Createx. They're easy to clean up and now that Eddie and I are using Formula 409 to thin the paint, we're able to turn the pressure down pretty low and still get good coverage.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

What ever made you think to use the 409??? Now thats pretty trick!! I've seen yours and Eddie's paint jobs and they both look too good to race. Maybe one day I'll be able to paint that good. Right now I have to stick with the old Spray cans. lol


----------



## BOB LEE 00

davepull said:


> just picked up a couple of cars for me and my son to play with. had alot of fun man that track is so cool.


Hey Dave...I know you are probably getting ready for the Snowbirds, but when are you and your son coming out to race??? From time to time they run a jr. class that your son would love. Come on out some time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*409*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> What ever made you think to use the 409??? Now thats pretty trick!! I've seen yours and Eddie's paint jobs and they both look too good to race. Maybe one day I'll be able to paint that good. Right now I have to stick with the old Spray cans. lol



Thanks for the compliment. 

I wish I could take credit for thinking to use 409 to thin water-based paint .... but I got the tip from this photo-article on Old Weird Herald Painting 101 Article . Even after reading the article and seeing the guy's work, it still seemed pretty far-fetched to use 409. But when I finally tried it, I liked the results.

You don't need the fanciest equipement to do good airbrush work. Just patience and practice.


----------



## spamp

Can someone give me some advise on how to break in a new GTP motor? I have a digital power supply.

Thanks,
Gary Spamp


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

spamp said:


> Can someone give me some advise on how to break in a new GTP motor? I have a digital power supply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary Spamp


Nothing really different than your group motors for wing cars. Except you can't remove the seal to check your alignment.

Take out the brushes and make sure the armature is spinning free. Tweak the can as necessary with a pair of needle-nose pliers and solder the can bearing in place where the arm is spinning the best. You can also work the can bearing in or out to adjust the armature end play.

Put a pair of Big Foot II motor brushes in and radius them if you have a tool. If not, just run the motor under water for about two minutes at about four to five volts. Check the brushes to see if they're set to the comm. If not, repeat the under water step. 

Spray the motor with motor spray (or CRC QD) and oil the motor.

Then give it 20 - 30 minutes on the power supply at about three volts. 

Should be good to go.


----------



## spamp

Thanks,

Are you allowed to insulate the springs in GTP class?

Spamp


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

spamp said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Are you allowed to insulate the springs in GTP class?
> 
> Spamp


No. Just change the brushes really.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Easy on the water... maybe 1 min at 2-3 volts on the Big Foot & Gold Dust stock bushes will only take 20-30 seconds at 2-3 volts.


----------



## spamp

Thanks,

Would it be possible to get a Bentley GTP body ready for this Saturday? I bought a clear one from your place, but I don't have the time to paint it. I also need to learn how to mount it properly.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## SCSHobbies

We could probably talk Jeremy into painting it. I can show you how to cut it out, its not as hard as it looks after you know the trick.


----------



## spamp

I've had a change of plans and cannot come to FL this weekend. I'll be back down the following weekend.

Thanks anyway,
Gary


----------



## spamp

SCS:

I left the new can of motor cleaner I bought yesterday on the counter. I get it next weekend.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## SCSHobbies

I saw it I'll save it for you. Thanks for coming in.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

[/IMG] 

I figured that I had better post a picture of the new car before it started in a race. In a few laps of practice it has a few scars already. The body being sooo bright, the tires look really dark now. The car is so bright, I can actually see it now! 
Thanks again Buddy for letting me use your spare GTP car. That was alot of fun!!! I'm going to have to get me one of those cars real soon!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey. does anyone know what the nascar track record is?? I was looking at the old race results and it looks like Tom (WFT) has it with 2 runs @ 177. I think that some one said that it was higher than that at the track's old location.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

BOB LEE 00 said:


> Hey. does anyone know what the nascar track record is?? I was looking at the old race results and it looks like Tom (WFT) has it with 2 runs @ 177. I think that some one said that it was higher than that at the track's old location.



Well .... we have apples and oranges.

The old Amateur NASCAR record from a Florida Division 2 race with sealed motors was 175 .... but that was with a 5.3 breakout instead of a 5.2. None of us have come close to that with a 5.3 breakout.

The old GTP record from a Florida Division 2 race with sealed motors was 201 laps .... but that was with a 4.6 breakout instead of no breakout.

But those guys had driven this track for years instead of months. 

And the only other records from Tampa were for different classes. 

4" NASTRUCK
TQ: Mike Shaw (4.8299 Seconds)
BTL: Mike Shaw (182 Laps/17 Sections) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
4" Expert NASCAR (This is with American armature 16D's)
TQ: Mike Shaw (4.223 Seconds)
BTL: Mike Shaw (198 Laps/11 Sections) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
4½" NASCAR (might have been regular 16D's??)
TQ: Chris Lee (4.775 Seconds)
BTL: Chris Lee (184 Laps/18 Sections) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
GTP (Amateur Rules) (I don't know what these rules were)
TQ: Mike Shaw (4.553 Seconds)
BTL: William Burnside (193 Laps/18 Sections) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
GTP (Novice Rules)
TQ: William Burnside (4.0816 Seconds)
BTL: Mike Shaw (210 Laps) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LMP (Hillclimb)
TQ: Mike Shaw (4.512 Seconds)
BTL: Mike Shaw (200 Laps/8 Sections)


----------



## BOB LEE 00

That is some seriously fast times! Do any of those guys come up to race?? Do they know that the track is up here now??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Dem boys is fast!*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> That is some seriously fast times! Do any of those guys come up to race?? Do they know that the track is up here now??



I'm pretty sure that most of the Tampa guys know where the track went. 

A lot of the local guys there are either racing at other Tampa area tracks or watching their stuff gather dust.

Mike Shaw raced at tracks around the Tampa Bay area for a long long time going back to the early-mid 90's. He was nearly always in the A Main and usually was a threat to win but did'nt always handle pressure real well. Mike was the person responsible for the RaceReady Champion T-Flex chassis that used to be for sale in Buddy's display case. 

Mike was one of the leaders of Florida Division 2 in 2005 and allegedly left the state with about $700 of FD2's money to work for a track owner/motor builder in Pennsylvania. He was willing to pay the money back until the 2005 & 2006 FD2 head official, Brian Ambrose, became overly aggressive in his collection tactics. It all went downhill from there. (BTW .... Brian still owes FD2 racers an explanation as to what happened to a little over $1,500 from the 2006 racing season.) Mike is rumored to be living in Tallahassee working for the State of Florida but knows that he isn't welcome at Florida tracks until the missing money is repaid or explained.

William Burnside - and his father Henry, uncle Louie, brother Tommy and Jason - are all Nats-caliber racers and race out of Lightning Raceway & Hobby in Hudson, Florida. They all work together to test and come up with the fastest combination of parts. It's fun just to watch them work. (Picture five Tom Marlowes ..... but much larger .... all working together.) A lot of what they learned in the beginning they learned from Mike Shaw in Tampa. But they have taken it to the next level on their own.

I'm sure _The Flyin' Burnside Brothers_, as I call them, will be here for the My Series race on March 3rd. As will Jeff Frietas, Aaron Rothstein and maybe Mark and John Ramirez and a couple more of Les' former racers.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I thought that I would give the site a new post. Saturday night was real slow after a very busy day. About 5 o'clock the place was empty for a few minutes (long enough to finish the vacuuming) then the racers started to show up. we only had about five of us so we decided to have a "fun run". This "fun run" had three turn marshals, 1 that was 9 years old, 1 that was a tad younger than 9 and one other about my age. I think that all three did a great job covering that track but if you desloted, you were missing so valuable track time. lol I think that JT finished 1st with 153. That shows you how important it was to stay on the track. I don't remember what everyone else had but S1 and S2 was bringing up the rear. lol Thanks to everyone that came out, it really was a "fun run" because no one was manning the computer for track calls. I think there were a couple of times only one car was running!! lolololol


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Daytona had some killer races this weekend!!! Here's one from the truck race. Did anybody know that the trucks were running the splitter on the front spoiler??? The trucks looked like the "car of tomorrow" minus the "C" pillar and the rear wing.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Here's a picture from the seats!! (Don't be hate-n)


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey guys!! the cookies are here!!! If you ordered cookies they will be at the track wednesday night. pick them up when you can...


----------



## SCSHobbies

I went to the Truck race but I was sitting out in the cold! That was a good race, I wish cup was more like it. 
Cookies!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Don't hate the playa ..... hate the game*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> Here's a picture from the seats!! (Don't be hate-n)



Where have you been?? It's about time you showed back up! I'll be sure to bring a little cookie jar money with me on Wednesday.

By the way .... your seats look almost exactly like mine did Thursday for the Gatorade Duel. (Suite 519) I must say, the shrimp cocktail was excellent.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

yeah,we were just down the hallway. we were in 512. almost sitting on the start finish line. and get this, it was in the shell-pensoil suite. too bad i didnt have that ticket for sunday!!! the beers were the thing to have in our suite!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Sunday*

Oh ... the brewskis were flowing in 519 also. It's just that I can't drink. Dang. :freak:  :drunk: 

For the 500 we were out in the elements. (Seagrave Tower just across from Junior's pit.) The wind was real chilly for the first 160 laps coming from behind the stands. Then you didn't really notice it too much during the last 40 laps.


----------



## spamp

What time is the GTP class Sat? 

Gary


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Not this week*



spamp said:


> What time is the GTP class Sat?
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Normally GTP runs right after Amateur NASCAR ... about 9:30pm.

However, this week Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies is hosting the *My Series* guys for their third event of the year. Racers will be coming in from throughout the state.

Friday night we will have a Warm-Up Race for Amateur NASCAR.

On Saturday, the track will open at 8am and the race day will start off with Spec NASCAR (Novice and A.G.E Divisions) by about 10am. Stamped steel chassis, NASCAR body (1/8" front bumper) and your choice of a 27, 28 or 29 tooth 48-pitch spur gear. The motor is a handout Pro Slot 16D with a 9T pinion.

Next up is Expert NASCAR. Same chassis and body rules but now you provide your own horsepower. 16D motor with an American-made armature. 64-pitch gears.

Then GTP. Same chassis and the GTP body of your choice and a Sealed Super 16D motor. 64-pitch gears.

We'll wrap up the evening with 4.5" Dirt Late Models. 4.5" stamped steel chassis with Dirt Late Model bodies. Sealed Super 16D motor. 64-pitch gears.

If we have the same type of turnout as Holly Hill and Crystal River .... we should be done between 10:30 and 11:00pm.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

You guys should turn off the lights in here when you leave for a long time!! lol... Where did everybody go??? (echo...echo...echo). Hey guys I saw Cwizzle the other day and he is still alive, and no he didn't fall off the edge of the earth. He said that he is flying now (and I bet his arms are really tired!! lol). Any hoot, I thought that I would put in a useless post to keep the thread alive!! SSSSEEEE YYYAAA!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Missed you last night Bob. 
Work has kept me super busy lately then long nights at the shop tie me up so i just have not had a lot of surfing time... See ya Saturday.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

ooooohh, about saturday. well, I have to go out of town and I am not sure if I will be back in town in time. I have already made plans for wednesday to bring the daughter with me. she loves that place!!! maybe we can put together a JR's race???


----------



## BOB LEE 00

:thumbsup: Well, its Wednesday! I'm ready to come out and race!! The car needs some work that I havent had time to do but it'll run the way it is. This working out of town is really starting to put a damper on my racing habit!! See you guys tonight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

got the new car all put together, looks like I'll will be able to break out now.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*What brand?*

What did you build? T-Flex, F5, or C11?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm still trying to break out at the 5.2 level!

Of course, it doesn't help when the back corner of the chassis gets knocked sideways.


----------



## Ragnar

Wingless Wonder said:


> I'm still trying to break out at the 5.2 level!
> 
> Of course, it doesn't help when the back corner of the chassis gets knocked sideways.


Which only happened because you took out the whole field on the first lap, when you kit the wall coming out of the bank. :jest: :jest:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wizard Of Iz said:


> What did you build? T-Flex, F5, or C11?


the new c-11. and boy is it fast!!!!!! we ran a 5.0 break out and everybody was breaking out. I think john parks ran a 4.88 in nascar. he must have broke out at least 10 times. we are gonna have to lower the break out to 4.5 in nascar.


----------



## Ragnar

Yes, that C-11 is great! Even as out of practice as I am, I've been able to turn 4.5's and 4.6's with my GTP with a C-11. The car just handles like a dream.


----------



## SCSHobbies

The C11 is handling so good and its so light it makes for some low lap times. You can see that the C11 gets off the corners real good. I'm going to have to get beaten by a few before i switch over from my Champions. I think after last night everyone will vote for lowering the breakout to 4.9000 for race 1 and we will keep a 5.2 breakout for race 2. Then I get to dust off my fast car  . See everyone Saturday. We will also have a GT1 practice and race Friday night. Everyone is asking about gearing on the GT1 handout motor... I have not run one on our track but when i have run them at other tracks it depended on how much breaks you want. 11/37ish will give you more top end but the motor will run a little hotter. 10/37ish will give you more breaks and the motor will run a little cooler but it will not have as much topend. I'm going to start with 10/37 and see how it does.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Enough!*



SCSHobbies said:


> ".... I think after last night everyone will vote for lowering the breakout to 4.9000 for race 1 and we will keep a 5.2 breakout for race 2....."


Enough of this pussyfooting around. Let's talk about why we have a breakout at all .... at least in the Fast Main. Here's three questions to think about and talk about.

*Is it to keep costs down so guys don't have to buy a bunch of motors to find one rocket?* But if 4.9 only happens with a new, more expensive chassis or a one-in-a-million motor in an older chassis, lowering the breakout defeats the purpose. If that's the only reason, then stop lowering the breakout. If it's not the only reason, then let's take the breakout off. Then decide if we want to keep the seals or not.


*Is it to make it not worth cheating by opening a sealed motor since there's no reason to make it faster than it comes stock?* The nature of racers is to presume that anyone running faster than "me" must be cheating - - whether there's a seal on the motor or not. I know. I've been accused and I will swear on God's Holy Bible that I have not removed a seal or in any way touched an armature of any of the sealed motors I run. If that's the only reason, then move the breakout back to 5.1 since that's the time determined by a batch of 20+ motors and good drivers at the *My Series* race in March. If that's not the only reason, then let's take the breakout off. Then decide if we want to keep the seals or not


*Is it to make new racers (or new returning racers) feel like they have a chance by slowing down the whole field?* If that's the only reason, then move it back up to their comfort level either 5.1 or 5.2. A few short months ago virtually no one new or old could break out at 5.3. And the people who got under it first were looked upon with awe and suspicion instead of acknowledging that they practiced more. But look at the times in the slower Main and it's obvious that a lot of cars (sometimes even with a good driver) won't go under 5.2 or even 5.3. If that's not the only reason, then let's take the breakout off. 


My opinion is that we should not have a breakout in the Fast Main .... but keep the seals and bounce anyone out of the track that cheats. After all, we don't use a breakout in GTP with the sealed motors. Just be aware that you're starting an arms race and the cost of racing this division of this class will go up. 

I also think we should keep a 5.3 or 5.2 breakout for the other race and once a driver is consistently breakout out, move them up. 

Finally, I think if we decide to go no breakout *and* we decide that you can remove the seals, then we might as well allow American armatures and 3/32 axles get real fast.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I hear you Rollin... I think the idea of a 5.2 breakout and a no breakout, keeping the sealed motor rule, would work pretty good. A lot of guys have been talking about the breakout on the faster cars quickly becoming a moot point, because people keep breaking out and they keep moving it lower. Why not ditch it but keep the same rules? It should help keep costs from spiraling, and you still have the lower class for guys who are just coming in, or coming back (like me).

If you take off the breakout and make things wide open... I'd probably opt out of the class, at least the upper level. I'd stick with the slower cars. Why? I don't have the money (or even time, unfortunately) to compete with some guys. Taking the seals off opens up a wider gap, noticeable between those who have the money and the knowledge, those who have one or the other but not both, and those who don't have enough of either. At that point a lot of people probably get annoyed and then either stop racing entirely or move back to the 5.2 racing. Either way, it's not the healthiest idea for a track. Didn't we learn that lesson once before with a 1/24 track?

I love the frank, open discussion. It's part of the "racers' atmosphere" I've come to enjoy at SCS!




On that note, before I get around to doing my enduro report, let me give a big hearty THANK YOU to the guys like Rollin and Tom M., who offered me help and words of support through a pretty tough races. Thank you very much guys, you don't know how much it meant and how much it helped me, well, endure the race. There were times I felt like giving up, but you kept me going until the inevitability of the car's situation finally forced a DNF. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Keep chasing it .... you'll catch it.*



Wingless Wonder said:


> On that note, before I get around to doing my enduro report, let me give a big hearty THANK YOU to the guys like Rollin and Tom M., who offered me help and words of support through a pretty tough races. Thank you very much guys, you don't know how much it meant and how much it helped me, well, endure the race. There were times I felt like giving up, but you kept me going until the inevitability of the car's situation finally forced a DNF. :thumbsup: :wave:


Ain't nuthin'! I hope I'm not putting words in Tom's mouth .... but I think I know him well enough .... when I say that both of us just want to see everyone have a good time and enjoy racing. And if we can help shorten your (or anyone else's) learning curve, then everyone starts having a good time quicker. 

Running in the Enduro should have helped everyone learn the track a little. I was very impressed that Dave Roberts ran the whole race by himself when his teammate didn't make it. And I know that Erik ended up running 14 or 15 of the 16 heats. It will pay dividends.

It was great to see young drivers like Kyle, Austin, Josh, and Wes II run so well.

I'm just afraid of what the Frankenstein-esque Cheetah 7 that JT and I built will be like when he puts a GTP body on it.  :freak: I'm not sure I really want a car *that* good in the hands of a driver as good as JT on a regular basis.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I'm with you on the C7! JT with that thing? Oi! You guys might have dropped 61 laps on Tom and Jeremy in the first half, but you gained back 35 in the second half and had the fastest lap time of the day (a 4.499). Not a happy prospect!

Yeah, I ran 15 of the 16, my dad wasn't feeling good but he was a team member so he felt obligated to at least run one heat. Poor old Champion chassis (and I do mean OLD!) took a heavy beating out there, and it wasn't the best to begin with. Probably should have started from scratch, especially since I was running better times testing our bodies on my dad's NASCAR (new Champion with stock 16D and 48p gears). It's rough trying to drive a car that literally can't stay in the slot no matter what you do. I pulled it out at least ten to fifteen times for repairs, and nothing. It even found new ways to mess itself up, from warping wheels to busting the guide. Bleh!

I did learn a lot while I was out there, which should help. I think more of the regular races would have prepared me a lot better, and having a better car next time will certainly help.

I was happy to see how Kyle and Austin did. I've seen Kyle at work on the 1/32 cars, he and I gave each other fits! He was pretty good out there, I hope we see more of him. Austin continues to impress me, he's giving a bright indication for the future of the hobby. No offense to the "old timers", but we certainly need more younger drivers like Kyle, Wes, Doug, and even younger like Austin, to keep the hobby going strong into the future.

I'll be back out Saturday with a rebuilt NASCAR and a new GTP car, hopefully I'll be able to put some of those many laps of running to good use, and build up the confidence and knowledge to put out a better showing next year!



Oh yeah, and speaking of Austin, he *earned* his "I Survived..." plaque. I lost track of the number of cars that missed his head by mere inches while he was turn marshaling. And he was never shaken by any of it!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Well, I'm giving in to the dark side... I want to try the Toyota body on my NASCAR. That thing looks like a nice body. Any of the guys who were running one tonight on here?


----------



## Ragnar

I picked up one of the Toyota Camry bodies, I'm going to paint it up and try it out later this week. If it works as well as it looks, I may have to change from my trusty Intrepid! :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Fried Rice*

Looks like we're going to have fried rice all over the track if your motor blows.


----------



## Ragnar

Are you trying to say the Toyota is food for the mighty Fords and Dodges? :jest:


----------



## SCSHobbies

I will be sticking with the Parma ChevTrepid. All thought I tried a new old body (Kelly Ford) the last couple races and I think I can say I like it so I will be ordering more of them this week. They may not be for everyone they are kind of a pain to work with, no window masks, its not Lexan its Polycarbinate or some thing like that but paint does not stick that good. Floresent paint is the worst. You have to paint a light coat let it dry very good then paint again. And do not think you can hit it with the hair dryer. Rollin is laughing about right now... you will have to ask him why, he told me so I dont.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*What???? Buddy's a Ford man???*



SCSHobbies said:


> "....... And do not think you can hit it with the hair dryer. ......."



Uhhh ..... no. Unless you want/need to do a little (or a lot of) body reshaping.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I look at it like its a COT change the stickers and its what ever you want it to be. Of course it has SCS power so no even suspects its a Ford.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> I look at it like its a COT change the stickers and its what ever you want it to be. Of course it has SCS power so no even suspects its a Ford.


With an Audi masquerading as a Toyota and a Bentley running around as a Cadillac, I don't think a ChevroFordTrepid would be so bad.


----------



## Redeye Express

This track is a "Drug Free" fun place. Please remember to leave your "Crack" at home so that it doesn't effect others. Thanks for the effort.







[/IMG]


----------

